# [Premiere6.5] plugin (glühen/leuchten)



## tC.pa (29. Oktober 2002)

jo, ich such nen plugin für adobe premiere [6.5] welches bestimmte farbflächen (zB lampen in quake levels(die ja i.d.R. weiß sind) zum glühen/leuchten/strahlen bringt. afaik ist das ja nicht mit premiere boardmitteln zu ermöglichen - zumindest hab ich nichts gefunden.
"shine" von "trapcode" kann das zwar ist aber nur für after effects und ich komm mit dem programm nicht klar 
also wenn jemand sowas ähnliches für premiere kennt immer her damit.
btw wenn jemand gute, deutsche tutorials für AE kennt, auch mal her damit  oder will sich von euch niemand erbarmen eins zu schreiben, oder mit AE beizubringen ???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Oktober 2002)

Du solltest dir für AfterEffects das Classroom in a book-Buch von Adobe kaufen! Echt excellent.
Zu AE gibt es eigentlich keine deutschen Tutorials!

Naja, bei konkreten Fragen stehe ich immer zur Stelle...


----------



## tC.pa (29. Oktober 2002)

konkrete frage währe dann nur noch nach dem plugin für premiere...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Oktober 2002)

Das PlugIn soll also weiße Flächen im Video leuchten lassen?


----------



## tC.pa (29. Oktober 2002)

jo, ich up mal nen ausschnitt aus nem video wo mit dem "shine" plugin und AE gearbeitet worden ist. sowas ähnliches würd ich ganze gerne in AP realisieren....

http://pa.bkcrew.net/misc/Untitled.avi 1.2mb divx


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Oktober 2002)

Das allerdings dürfte ohne AfterEffects schwierig werden.

In AE geht es sogar ohne PlugIns. Einfach mit Lensflare und Blendeffekten.


----------



## tC.pa (29. Oktober 2002)

nun gut, dann werd ich mir mal literatur für AE besorgen und loslegen....


----------



## Comander_Keen (29. Oktober 2002)

Ahh...

the badge II is geil! Würde mich auch interssieren wie das mit ae funktioniert.

greetz 3k!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Oktober 2002)

Step by step? Dann gib mir bitte ein zu bearbeitenden Clip!


----------



## tC.pa (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Comander_Keen _
> *Ahh...
> 
> the badge II is geil! Würde mich auch interssieren wie das mit ae funktioniert.
> ...



das ist badge3....aber das nur so am rande! das ist aber wirklich hammer!!!


----------



## Kaethe (29. Oktober 2002)

Was is "the Badge II" ???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich nehme an ein Q3-Movie.


----------



## tC.pa (30. Oktober 2002)

badge1: http://www.badct.de/dlredir.php3?id=710&type=file
badge2: http://www.badct.de/dlredir.php3?id=838&type=file
badge3: http://www.badct.de/dlredir.php3?id=917&type=file

wer will kann sich die ja mal angucken.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. Oktober 2002)

Schon am Laden


----------



## goela (30. Oktober 2002)

Die Links gehen bei mir nicht!!!
Und was ist Q3-Movie? Quake 3?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. Oktober 2002)

Ja, die Movies sind nicht groß anders, als das bereits gezeigte Beispiel. Ne Menge Spielereien mit AfterEffects PlugIn "Shine".


----------



## Kaethe (30. Oktober 2002)

About to download the_badge(v1.0)-hq-.zip (98019.18 kb).
About to download the_badge_v2.0.zip (158266.86 kb).
About to download the_badge_v3.0.zip (165031.8 kb).

Also entweder is das Video knapp in Spielfilmlänge (sind das 3 unterschiedliche Videos? Muss ja so sein,sonst wärs ja ein *.rar File), oder unkomprimiert. Anders kann ich mir diese Dateigrössen nicht erklären!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. Oktober 2002)

Ist DivX5.02


----------



## Kaethe (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich will mir das ja nicht saugen. Wie lang sind die denn?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. Oktober 2002)

ich denke so 15min. Genau kann ich es jetzt nicht sagen, da ich zu faul bin, die Datei nochmal zu extrahieren ;-)


----------



## tC.pa (30. Oktober 2002)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann alle zwischen 5 und 15 min...


----------

